# ACER VERITON OVERCLOCK HELP Please



## goten28 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have got a acer veriton 1000 with 135 watt of power supply
acer eq965rt mainboard
2gb ram
core 2 duo e4700
intel gma 3000 

is this info enough for asking how to overclock or i need to to provide more. :4-dontkno
if it is how do i overclock it?:1angel:
:wave:


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

More than likely your oc options in the bios will be locked. Second you should not even attempt it with a 135 watt power supply.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

goten28 said:


> I have got a acer veriton 1000 with 135 watt of power supply
> acer eq965rt mainboard
> 2gb ram
> core 2 duo e4700
> ...


You will more than likely not be able to overclock as the bios is locked on most oem pc's


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what they said.

Even if your bios isn't locked you will have to buy a good power supply because at 135w your lucky that psu turns on never mind running your computer.


----------

